# RMI und JTreeTable / Serialisieren



## DanielR (27. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem: 

Ich benutze einen TreeTable ( http://java.sun.com/products/jfc/tsc/articles/treetable1/ ) in einer RMI Anwendung.
Nun möchte ich eine Server und einen Client haben. Der Client soll nun den TreeTable des Servers anzeigen.
Ich hatte mir gedacht das ich auf der Server-Seite einen TreeTable erstelle und dann eine Funktion
wie zb.


```
getTreeTable() 
{
return treetable
}
```

vom Client aus aufrufe. Leider bekomme ich dann eine NotSerializableException.

Also, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich den TreeTable serialisieren kann, so dass ich ihn auf der Client-Seite anzeigen kann?

Danke,

Daniel


----------



## spoensche (28. Jul 2005)

Wenn du das JTRee objekt auf dem server erzeugt hast übergibst du es mit rmi an den clienten, dann sollte es eigent lich gehen


----------



## Roar (28. Jul 2005)

spoensche hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du das JTRee objekt auf dem server erzeugt hast übergibst du es mit rmi an den clienten, dann sollte es eigent lich gehen


nein, die objekte werden serialisiert und das geht nicht, da die TreeTable natürlich nicht serializable ist, weil es stuss ist gui komponenten zu serialisieren. schicke NUR die daten an den client.


----------



## spoensche (28. Jul 2005)

Wenn du das JTRee objekt auf dem server erzeugt hast übergibst du es mit rmi an den clienten, dann sollte es eigent lich gehen


----------



## DanielR (28. Jul 2005)

Hallo, 
danke erstmal für die Antworten. Das Problem, dass ich den JTreeTable nicht senden kann, da er nicht serializable ist war mir bekannt. Es gibt aber doch Möglichkeiten diese irgendwie zu serialisieren. Hab mal was von einer Serializable Wrapper Klasse gehört, hab dazu aber nichts finden können was mir direkt weiterhilft.

@Roar: 
Du meinst also nur die Daten an den client zu schicken. Hast du dir das TreeTable Beispiel mal angeschaut? Welche Daten muss ich da denn genau senden?

Danke,
Daniel


----------



## DanielR (30. Jul 2005)

Keiner eine Idee??

Hmm, wüsste denn jemand eine andere Möglichkeit, wie ich die Verzeichnisstruktur eines Servers beim Client anzeigen kann? Muss ja nicht unbedingt der TreeTable sein. 

Daniel


----------

